# 149,900 42.4 acres and home in Vermont



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

42.4 acres and fixer upper 4 bedroom home in Island Pond, Vermont. Many new updates new well, new septic, new vinyl windows and many more updates. 

We just reduced to 149,900. This would be perfect homesteading property, check it out at www.waldencountrystore.com (pics and info) or pm me at [email protected]


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

do those hippys still live in the woods up there


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Wanna trade? It looks lovely.


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

You mean like Earth Peoples Park? That was a little up the road in Norton! 

And wheres your house to trade?!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

In France.


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

France! Hmmm you wanna inherit a country store too!


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

jaxemma said:


> You mean like Earth Peoples Park? That was a little up the road in Norton!
> 
> And wheres your house to trade?!



thats it i havent been up that way in years


----------



## Mel4ministry (Sep 29, 2007)

Would you be willing to do a land contract?

How is the job market out there?

Is the land farmable?


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

What is a land contract? Depending on what your profession is the job market is stable, but alot of people commute out of I.P. to other towns to work. The land is very farmable, it is an old farm and the soil is very fertile.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

OK give me the bad news How much SNOW do you get?


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh I.P is also known as snowmobile capital of the North East, and it snows ALOT! It is not unusally for the snow to be halfway up the first floor windows, and snow banks are highter than our heads!


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh I.P is also known as snowmobile capital of the North East, and it snows ALOT! It is not unusally for the snow to be halfway up the first floor windows, and snow banks are highter than our heads!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

susieM you can't trade - you're 'stuck in France'... LOL


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

shhh i wouldn't mind be stuck in france!


----------

